# Phyler/Sox Wedding Puppy- which one will come to Maine?!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's finally nearing September 2nd, and the puppy picking day is around the corner. . . There are eleven pups, and we have 2nd pick. . . Not looking for a show puppy, but for friends Matt& Brooke's forever golden in celebration of their wedding and move here to Maine. I cant wait to babysit little Fenway


----------



## nolasmom (Jul 27, 2008)

Both...take them both


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are eleven! 9 boy and 2 girls.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the little one on the right in the first picture. Something in that face just calls out to me and shows alot of spunk in the eyes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I vote the one on the right in the first picture.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So Jill, is this the one you are co owning? Are you have the breeder pick for you or are you doing any puppy tests? Male or female?


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Pick the one with the brightest eyes, the happiest expression!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppy will be male- and named in the Sunkota Ph tradition like Topbrass Sunkota's Sox's Phenway Phaithful: called Fenway. (Mom is Topbrass Sandy Sox ex Am Sunkota's Phoregone Conclusion OS.) Love the Topbrass dual bred dogs for health and temperment- perfect for a dog who will go to high school English classes and soccer practice with Matt every day at Waynflete School and meet tons of people and other dogs.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i like the one on the left in the first picture that one looks like a cutie. The other one looks funny like the eyes are going to pop out of its head lol.


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the one on the left too...it looks like Keira when she was a puppy!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

If it's for a friend I'd go with the one on the right in the bottom picture....just because I'm kind of mean and the pup is ignoring the duck and chewing up the bed.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Luck - if it was me choosing I'm afraid I'd have two!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

dannyra said:


> If it's for a friend I'd go with the one on the right in the bottom picture....just because I'm kind of mean and the pup is ignoring the duck and chewing up the bed.


That's funny! I dont think we're going to ever repeat giving a pup as a wedding gift bc it's too stressful making sure everything goes just right. Luckily Matt&Brooke are great golden people, and once the pups gets here safely, all will be well (hopefully!).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My very first golden was a wedding gift. She made me love the breed and GO Golden forever!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> My very first golden was a wedding gift. She made me love the breed and GO Golden forever!


That is lovely to hear!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Ohhh... I love the one on the left... what a face!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Are their temperaments similar? I'm assuming you'll want the calmer of the two, if it's going to be in the classroom with it's owner. The little guy on the left has a calm look about him. I think it's a great Wedding gift!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know how you are gonna choose which one becomes little Fenway. They are both priceless.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's more of gorgeous dad, AmCh Sunkota's Phoregone Conclusion OS


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, so adorables, both of them!!! Hard choice there, but I'm voting for the one on the left too, He's got what I call Gemma eyes, can't go wrong there


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Awwww, so adorables, both of them!!! Hard choice there, but I'm voting for the one on the left too, He's got what I call Gemma eyes, can't go wrong there


Gemma eyes sound like perfect eyes. That is definitely the mellowest puppy. Jackie Mertens gets to do the picking for us, and the suspense is becoming intense.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The puppy on the left in the first pic is a little cutie


----------

